# my new puppy - 14 weeks - stacked photo



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is the first stacked shot of my puppy, now fourteen weeks of age. She is a Diesel grand-daughter (maternal) and goes back to Slayer through Diesel. Her paternal grandfather is a West German male, making her a mix of both American and German show line dogs. We started puppy classes and she is doing very well.

stacked









head/face photo


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's so cute..they grow so fast..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful little girl, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Such a pretty little girl! Congrats!


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy, she's beautiful!!!

Good luck with her in your future plans at shows.


----------

